# Bei Streaming PC-Absturz



## tantebootsy (20. März 2005)

Hi,
ich gehe mit einem WLAN-Router und einer WLAN-Karte ins Netz (ArcorDSL), bei Streamings, egal ob Video oder Audio, auch egal ob Quicktime, WindowMedia etc. hängt sich mein PC fast immer nach einigen Minuten komplett auf, dass ein Neustart nötig ist.
Kann mir hier jemand Tipps geben, wie ich herausfinde, wo das Problem liegen könnte. Hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, wo und wie ich anfangen soll, zu suchen ...
Gruß,
Micha


----------

